# Problems with macbook and linksys



## RageofTiamat (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently tried to connect my macbook computer to the internet wirelessly through my linksys router. When I connect it works for a while (maybe 5-10 minute) and then the whole connection goes down. The network works fine when the two desktops (both windows xp) are connected, and my friends' laptops work on the network as well. The macbook also doesn't have any problems connecting to other networks.

Does anyone know what the problem could be and how I can fix it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have the router set up to assign IP addresses, as a DHCP server, correct?


----------



## RageofTiamat (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## RageofTiamat (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## bobsy (Dec 21, 2008)

RageofTiamat said:


> I recently tried to connect my macbook computer to the internet wirelessly through my linksys router. When I connect it works for a while (maybe 5-10 minute) and then the whole connection goes down. The network works fine when the two desktops (both windows xp) are connected, and my friends' laptops work on the network as well. The macbook also doesn't have any problems connecting to other networks.
> 
> Does anyone know what the problem could be and how I can fix it?


I've just started having the exact same problem even though it has worked for nearly a year without any problems. The Mac still thinks it is connected giving a full strength indication but I have no internet connectivity. When it happens, I can't ping the router. Other machines including Linux and WinXP machines can still connect to it fine and it works flawlessly.

It's very bizarre. Don't suppose you have found a solution?

Paul.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How are the computers connect, wired or wireless?


----------

